# War of the Burning Sky Author Search Voting Begins!



## Morrus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hot on the heels of the _War of the Burning Sky _ mapping competition comes a competition which is even bigger!

In January 2007, an open call asked potential authors to submit samples of their work in the hope of being selected as the author of the War of the Burning Sky novel line.  Dozens of authors responded, and these were narrowed down to a shortlist of siz.

Those six authors were asked to submit a 5,000 word treatment of the first chapter of the novel.  The links below lead to the five shortlisted submisssions.  You can read through these treatments at your leisure.  Each entry covers the same series of events, but features different protagonists; the authors were asked to give their own "take" on the first section of The Scouring of Gate Pass, the first adventure in the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga.

You are invited to vote for your favourite entry.  The entry with the highest number of votes will win its author a $1,000 contract to pen the first 50,000 word novel in the _War of the Burning Sky _ novel series, with an option for future novels.  The entries are presented "as-is" (they haven't been corrected for grammar or for spelling), and we ask that you take into account writing style, characterization and general flow when making your vote.  But, most importantly, vote for the one which really grabs you!

To vote, first go here and check out the writing samples; and, when you're done, vote in the voting thread linked from that page!  Voting will be open for two weeks.

I'll be changing the order in which the entries are presented each day, so that no author gains an advantage from being at the top or the bottom of the list.

Good luck to those who entered!


----------

